

Three types of online attack - marcodena
http://www.ted.com/talks/mikko_hypponen_three_types_of_online_attack.html
&quot;This is not a question between privacy against security. It&#x27;s a question of freedom against control&quot;
======
marcodena
"Now when we think deeper about things like these, the obvious response from
people should be that, "Okay, that sounds bad, but that doesn't really affect
me because I'm a legal citizen. Why should I worry? Because I have nothing to
hide." And this is an argument, which doesn't make sense. Privacy is implied.
Privacy is not up for discussion. This is not a question between privacy
against security. It's a question of freedom against control. And while we
might trust our governments right now, right here in 2011, any right we give
away will be given away for good. And do we trust, do we blindly trust, any
future government, a government we might have 50 years from now? And these are
the questions that we have to worry about for the next 50 years."

